# FREE oysters and the grill at Gilligan's!!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

*FREE Oyster Night, Wednesday, 5/6/15.

**Free Oysters is occurring at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, Gulf of Mexico View, on Property at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.
*
*Leo and I are bringing the grill out and everyone is welcome to bring something to throw on it to share.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.*

*This is the Sixth Season of enjoying the Hospitality these gracious folks have displayed to us "Local Oyster Suckers".

**They start shucking about 4:00 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 5:30- 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.
*


----------



## T.grantham (Aug 29, 2012)

*wishing*

Wish I was gonna be near Pensacola for the oyster roast. Have fun,eat a lot, be safe.


----------



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for posting for us!! We're super stoked to have you and everyone from the forum! We'll get you table to set up the grill! See you all soon! The weather is gorgeous!

Cheers! - Humpday Hottie's - Kyra, Logan, & Amanda


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

That sounds like a HappyTime


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll be the one in the Tom Selleck shirt!


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

But I look more like Higgins lol


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Gin and I want to buy on the bayou too. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

OP-FOR said:


> Hey Gin and I want to buy on the bayou too. Lol




I can make that happen, but it requires 5 days of filming, and I know you are not available.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

That is a good thing. Love my place on the bayou in Ms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

